# Bunny Paintings from LA



## abhcustombunny (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello! I just joined the RO yesterday, and I'm already smitten by all the cute bunnies here. ( I have yet to own one.. gathering information now prior to ownership 

My post here is to show you guys my bunny art and get some feedback from you.
I started doodling bunnies everywhere one time, and it went non-stop.
Now I paint them on canvas with acrylic paint.

All of my bunnies has something to do with the "heart" they all have a bright red heart with them.

My first one to show you will be: (It is also my avatar)











Bunny Painting Balloon Heart

I tried to insert the image, but it doesn't show up... :shock:
Sorry! Please click the link above to see it in my photo gallery!

Thanks so much!

ABH:hearts


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 7, 2010)

I LOVE the fox pulling the wagon one, because the fox looks like my Sparky (my Pomeranian)  
And hes totally whipped by Babii (my bun)


----------



## abhcustombunny (Sep 7, 2010)

Brandy456>

Thank you so much for looking at them!
That is so funny that your doggie is whipped by your bunny 
I'm adding another painting soon, so I will post agan here for updates!


----------



## Dragonrain (Sep 8, 2010)

Aw very cute! 

Reminds me a bit of my pets too. My dog is named Kitsune - it means fox in Japanese. And he looves hanging out with my three bunnies.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice paintings. You could see my bunny with my dog when he was a puppy in my signature.


----------



## PepnFluff (Sep 8, 2010)

Love you're artwork, they're absolutley adorable.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 8, 2010)

Very cute!!! You should write a story with your paintings and get a children's book published


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 8, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## abhcustombunny (Sep 8, 2010)

Dragonrain> Yes! I know the word (It's my native language!) and that is so cool that you have a name like that for your pet! Thank you for the comment!

pet_bunny> Your puppy and bunny look so cute together. I see a lot of people have dogs that live with bunnies  I would love to have both in the future..

pepnfluff> Thank you so much! I have another painting coming up! Please come back to see them again!

elf mommy> I was thinking that too! Than you for the comment! I would really like to consider that 

nancy mcclelland> Thank you so much for the comment! This is my bunny collection paintings, and I get a lot of custom orders  I'm so happy that people love bunnies


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh WOW!
Your work reminds me of the rabbits and foxes that were done for the mini ninjas video game. 

I really love your style 

They would look so cute as iphone/ipod stickers


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 8, 2010)

Those are adorable! I think that you could have them on note cards, t-shirts, coffee cups, etc. and have a good market for your art.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 8, 2010)

YES! Shirts! And little tote bags!

And screensavers!
(Foxes and rabbits - kind of like the lion and lamb parable - real peace  )


----------



## Yield (Sep 8, 2010)

Omgsh, I love your artwork <3
Especially since Rabbits and foxes are my favorite animals!


----------



## abhcustombunny (Sep 9, 2010)

NorthernAutumn>
Thank you so much! I'm working on a lot more ideas for this series, and I'm excited to keep on sharing it with this community!
And the sticker idea is GREAT! I have to look into it 

Slavetoabunny>
Yes, I have been thinking about postcardsâ¦ The thought of bunnies just make me smile  Thank you for your comment, it means a lot to me! 

Yield> Thank you!!! I always had a fascination about foxes since I was young, and bunnies are my favorite "happy" animals  Makes me smile everytime!

I have a blog about my art on (blogspot.com) if you would like to see more of the art things (and jewelry things) I do, please come and check it out 

http://artbyhanna.blogspot.com


----------



## abhcustombunny (Sep 9, 2010)

New Painting!! (Sorry, I still can't make images show up here... the "Insert Image" thing doesn't seem to work on my computer...or browser?)

Bunny Collection "The Heart That Guides You" on Flickr!

Thanks again guys 

ABH


----------



## Anaira (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh, I love these pictures!
*

abhcustombunny wrote:*


> .....I started doodling bunnies everywhere one time, and it went non-stop......



Hehe, that made me laugh; you could become the BunnyBanksy!


----------



## abhcustombunny (Sep 26, 2010)

Anaira>

Thanks so much  I am so happy drawing/painting them.

*
To everyone who left nice comments on my paintings, they are in production in the course of made into GREETING CARDS!*


----------



## abhcustombunny (Sep 30, 2010)

I have three cards made!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hanna_rock/5037497189/




I'm waiting for one more (having a printing issue)...


----------



## Violet23 (Oct 2, 2010)

I absolutley love your paintings! They're so adorable, can't wait to see more ^^

And the greeting cards is such a great idea, but you could expand to much more media and have lots of customers, especially here on RO, lol


----------



## cheryl (Oct 2, 2010)

Love your paintings...and i really love how you have made them into greeting cards..


----------



## abhcustombunny (Oct 5, 2010)

Violet23-

Thank you!  I'm going to start new paintings for sure.
I just started to sell the greeting cards here on Etsy!
http://www.etsy.com/listing/58207933/bunny-and-fox-greeting-card-set-of-4

Please take a look and let me know what you think!

ABH

+++++++++++++

cheryl-

Thank you for the comment! It makes me feel so happy and inspired!
I posted the link above, but please take a look!
I would love to do some custom bunny work using other people's cute bunnies as models :dutch

I'm so glad to meet so many nice bunny people here!

ABH


----------



## abhcustombunny (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello again! I'm working on new "Winter" bunny paintings! 

Can't wait to get some feedback from you guys again!

ABH


----------

